# Records



## ellroy (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone keep records for their individual mantids :?: I used to keep detailed records of my snakes feeding, shedding etc and I imagine the system would be useful for mantids to especially when it comes to breeding. Details of temperature and humidity could be compared to mantis colour differences etc.

I expect some of you do it anyway but would be interested to see what you record,

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Ian (Aug 3, 2005)

nope, only for my chams, lol

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Leah (Aug 3, 2005)

I keep records on everything.


----------



## ellroy (Aug 3, 2005)

What type of info do you record for your mantids Leah?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Leah (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to keep detailed records on hatch &amp; shed times, coloration, anomalies, physical shape (as you can imagine, most of this was with ghost mantids) light intensity, humidity, substrate, breeding partners and so forth.


----------

